
Science Says Men Should Be the Ones Cleaning the House - cimmanom
http://www.ibtimes.com/science-says-men-should-be-ones-cleaning-house-2654468
======
gus_massa
Linkbait title. Probably men are happy with a lower standard of cleanliness,
that avoids the use of harmful chemicals. The only way to know is to ensure
that men and women are cleaning with the same methods, preferably make them go
to the lab to clean a test room during ten tears and them measure the lung
capacity again.

------
leff_f
Actually, science said: "The researchers said people should be careful
choosing how they clean the surfaces in their homes."

